# New Terry Pratchett Guard Book!!!!! "Snuff" - 10/13



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay! From his site...



> Snuff
> 
> According to the writer of the best selling crime novel ever to have been published in the city of Ankh-Morpork, it is a truth universally acknowledged that a policeman taking a holiday would barely have had time to open his suitcase before he finds his first corpse.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Brilliant. Love Sam Vimes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I know, when I got the email I was totally stoked, but it's such a long wait.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm more glad than I can say. I feared we had read the last from one of the all time greats.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Out of bacon sandwiches?! No-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!!!1

Without question the City Watch books are my favorites among the works of one of my two favorite authors. I'll have to cajole someone into buying me the DTB version (maybe an autographed copy?) for my birthday2 while probably buying the Kindle version for myself.
__________
1. You all know what Sir Terry says about people who use triple exclamation marks. 
2. A few days after the release date.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup.  I'm getting an autographed one too.  The UK versions always have better covers anyway.  I'm so excited to see another Guard book.  I was afraid he was going to slip into focusing just on the young adult stuff, not that Nation wasn't good.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

This excellent news.  The Watch is by far my favorite sub-series in Discworld.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

So Christmas is coming on 13th October this year!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for posting this - probably the only good news I've read today!
I love the City Watch books.


----------



## David Gurevich (Mar 16, 2011)

Discworld is I think my favorite fantasy series.  Terry Pratchett just has a genius, perhaps, for memorable characters, clever lines, and overall awesomeness.  Sam Vimes, along with Granny Weatherwax, is one of my favorite characters - nice!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

This is great! I love the City Watch books, and I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

I look forward to every new Discworld book. These days I'm holding my breath with each new one, given Terry Pratchett's health problems.  I was so relieved he finished the Tiffany Aching saga last year, and it's a treat to look forward to a new Guards novel. Long may he write.

Like Scheherazade, I prefer the UK Discworld covers to the USA ones -- I don't know why they won't use Paul Kidby's work; it's brilliant. The lukewarm sort-of-graphic-design covers on the US versions leave me cold.

Here are a few links to a wiki with all the different covers, worldwide, compared. The reason the German covers are so boring is they're the same as the USA ones. But check out those Estonian editions!

http://wiki.dyskowe.info/index.php/Thud%21
http://wiki.dyskowe.info/index.php/Making_Money
http://wiki.dyskowe.info/index.php/Unseen_Academicals


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, I can't wait. I love the man's cruel satire, the careful parody, and the deep philosophy, but none of it rings with the same sense of _story_ as the Watch books.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Totally hanging out for this one.

Even better they are going to be making a TV series based on the watch, but with totally different stories than in the books, under the watchful eye of Sir Pterry himself.


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

A.S. Warwick said:


> Even better they are going to be making a TV series based on the watch, but with totally different stories than in the books, under the watchful eye of Sir Pterry himself.


Yep, saw that yesterday! Here's an article about it, in case anyone missed the news.


----------



## TadVezner (Mar 23, 2011)

"According to Bleeding Cool, the City Watch TV series will come from Prime Focus Productions, who created the three existing Discworld miniseries..."

Anyone seen these? They any good?

I agree. I run into the last page of the Watch books way too soon.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

TadVezner said:


> "According to Bleeding Cool, the City Watch TV series will come from Prime Focus Productions, who created the three existing Discworld miniseries..."
> 
> Anyone seen these? They any good?
> 
> I agree. I run into the last page of the Watch books way too soon.


I own the "Hogfather" and "Color of Magic" DVDs. They are decent, but could use a "Peter Jackson" treatment to pare them down more to a feature movie length. Both have too many moments that serve no real purpose and tend to drag things down. But the set and costume design is very good, and the casting generally good, too (though I tend to visualize Rincewind as being a fair bit younger than how he was portrayed in "Color", which tended to distract me).


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

TadVezner said:


> Anyone seen these? They any good?


I've seen _Hogfather_ and _Colour of Magic_. They're...pretty good. If you already love the books.

Honestly, I give them as an example of why movie directors _should_ leave out some of your favorite scenes when adapting the book to a movie -- because in these they don't. It's a scene-for-scene rendition of the novel. Because of that, they feel incredibly _long_ at times. And some of the humor just doesn't come through in that medium (but the jokes are still left in).

That said...it's a chance to see Ankh Morpork with your own eyes. Hard to call that anything but awesome.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Last year I ordered _Unseen Academicals_ from http://www.paulkidby.com/books/index.html and it arrived before the US release so I got to read it early!! So I'll probably do the same with this next one.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay for the Guards show!  I knew getting this VPN would be worth the $5 a month.  I just wish it was easier to hook my computer to my television without having wires all over the place.  I thought Hogfather and Color of Magic were pretty good too, the latter being a tad better.  The cartoons actually weren't horrible either.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I have all three - Color of Magic, Hogfather and Going Postal. The latest one - Going Postal - is nice but of course it can capture but a fraction of the book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

anguabell said:


> I have all three - Color of Magic, Hogfather and Going Postal. The latest one - Going Postal - is nice but of course it can capture but a fraction of the book.


Hmm...doesn't look as if "Going Postal" is available in a USA format yet.


----------



## Hayden Duvall (Mar 24, 2011)

The man is a Legend, and a genuinely top-notch human being.  Back when I was a student, I got a hand-written reply to a letter I sent to him, and I couldn't believe he would take the time.  More Pratchett is a cause for celebration.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Hmm...doesn't look as if "Going Postal" is available in a USA format yet.


I have a (inexpensive) DVD player programmed and dedicated only to Region 2 DVDs. We receive quite a few DVDs from other contries, and many great British TV shows never make it to the U.S.

He is just an amazing human being. I was deeply moved by his presentation (read for him by Tony Robinson) about illness and death. It is a bit long but so worth to watch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qQgWCQESgo


----------



## Hayden Duvall (Mar 24, 2011)

A really great link, thanks for posting that.


----------

